

Save IE6 - orhanturkoglu
http://www.saveie6.com/

======
massarog
This is like saying 'lets save the VCR'...it's a dying technology that no one
wants to save.

------
buster
haha.. ok, that's awesome!

(The SaveIE6 campaign was launched on April 1, 2009 and will last until April
1, 2010.)

